

Backbone.Paginator – New Pagination Components For Backbone.js - bmaeser
http://addyosmani.com/blog/backbone-paginator-new-pagination-components-for-backbone-js/

======
jashkenas
Quick bug report for ya. If you visit the "clientPager" demo, and navigate to
any page but the first, before clicking on "show 9", or "show 12", it will
break.

[http://addyosmani.github.com/backbone.paginator/examples/net...](http://addyosmani.github.com/backbone.paginator/examples/netflix-
client-paging/index.html)

------
obtu
?skip=N in the API is inefficient — from yesterday's discussion on infinite
scrolling: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3764518>
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3765665>

------
sheraz
I wrote something similar to this, but I use pushState so that it can be
bookmarked. It creates some ugly urls, but it works.

Have you considered using pushState to achieve the same purpose?

------
joneath
I wrote a simple Backbone module to add infinite scrolling to any view a few
months back (<https://github.com/joneath/infiniScroll.js>).

It's good to see a classic paginator implementation though. I will take a look
at the source later. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
obtu
Seems like this one does both.

------
zinssmeister
very very useful. Was just about to write my own code for this, but now gonna
look into using this. Thanks for considering all major variations of
pagination.

------
Omnipresent
The live examples aren't working. Is it just me?

~~~
zinssmeister
yes. Working for me.

